# Anyone from UK



## zpargo87 (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi I'm looking for a support group for people based in the UK


----------



## jap (Jul 1, 2013)

Where are you from? There's like one in my area(South East). I went and booked an appointment before but chickened out and ended up not going. D:


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

Yeah, I'm in Cambridgeshire. But I would never actually do a meet up.


----------



## zpargo87 (Dec 17, 2013)

jap said:


> Where are you from? There's like one in my area(South East). I went and booked an appointment before but chickened out and ended up not going. D:


Hi

Sorry for the late response - been busy. I'm based in Hove at the moment. Thank's for the link.

I've been fighting my social anxiety and related symptoms alone for some time but would be good to build some contacts with people that understand the problem.


----------



## AWOL89 (Jul 2, 2013)

Yes - have you tried the UK SA site and forum? Here is the link http://www.social-anxiety-community.org/db/


----------



## enar (Jan 29, 2014)

Bring this back up, since that site seems to be dead i'm in Bedfordshire, seen two people on here from there but they seem to be inactive.
Not really looking for an actual group, more so see if anyone is local, or how spread out across the country.


----------



## StarlightUK (Feb 20, 2014)

I am in Berkshire here.


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

Me, I guess. Don’t know any good support groups though. There are a few in my area, but I don’t feel confident to go to any. Another thing that puts me off my local ones is that there in pubs. Now, I understand that that’s most likely because it’s the only local ‘venue’ they can use, and also is probably helpfully to some. But I just wouldn’t feel commutable in an alcohol sort of area due to some past issues. Plus I’m paranoid I’ll look stupid sitting in a pub drinking a coke when everyone else is sipping on a pint!


----------



## StarlightUK (Feb 20, 2014)

bluecrime said:


> Me, I guess. Don't know any good support groups though. There are a few in my area, but I don't feel confident to go to any. Another thing that puts me off my local ones is that there in pubs. Now, I understand that that's most likely because it's the only local 'venue' they can use, and also is probably helpfully to some. But I just wouldn't feel commutable in an alcohol sort of area due to some past issues. Plus I'm paranoid I'll look stupid sitting in a pub drinking a coke when everyone else is sipping on a pint!


 I totally get that, I don't really drink that much as I lived with someone who did so drunk people can make me more nervous. I hoping just to meet some people on here for now and maybe one day get the courage to go to one of these things.


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

StarlightUK said:


> I totally get that, I don't really drink that much as I lived with someone who did so drunk people can make me more nervous. I hoping just to meet some people on here for now and maybe one day get the courage to go to one of these things.


Yeah, basically the same!


----------



## Smithy123 (Oct 5, 2013)

I'm based in Brighton and Hove. Give me a shout if you fancy meeting up. Life long sufferer here.


----------

